# Granchildren and Homeschooling



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

We homeschooled our children. Now our oldest daughter wants to begin homeschooling her son, but her husband is very leery of it. He was public schooled, and is worried about socialization. lol. Anyhow, I don't want to be a meddling mother in law, but do want to be an encouragement to my daughter. Any ideas?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Would he be open to reading any of the 'homeschooling is great' books that deal with these kinds of issues? (You probably have some that you used, or know which ones follow your lines of thinking/what your daughter is envisioning - i.e. unschool/home school/virtual school.)

You could give one to your daughter as a "hey, thought you might like to read this since you're contemplating home school - and maybe SonInLaw woudl be interested too".

Then you're not SAYING anything ... getting into arguments, etc ... just ... providing information that can be absorbed in his time frame and on his terms.

I know it's the kind of thing I'd not take as offensive, anyway.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks frazzle!

I'm going to do as you suggested and pass on a couple of books.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

rean said:


> We homeschooled our children. Now our oldest daughter wants to begin homeschooling her son, but her husband is very leery of it. He was public schooled, and is worried about socialization. lol. Anyhow, I don't want to be a meddling mother in law, but do want to be an encouragement to my daughter. Any ideas?


Does he feel your daughter -- his WIFE -- lacks social skills? I'd point out to him that she managed to acquire enough ability to interact with others in order to meet, get to know, and marry him.


----------



## Kringees Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

Ask him a couple of questions.. 1. When was the last time you were in a room with 30 people your age? 2. Your wife was homeschooled, how are her social skills? 

Bring up the corruption in the school systems, and the trend towards indoctrination over education. 

Send him articles about what is going on in the schools these days. If you pm me I'll send you an article about the Safe School Czars fun reading list for K-12 (it will curl your hair). 

I agree with frazzlehead, tread lightly.. be pleasant and informative.... 

I hope I don't sound too preachy.. I have an extreme bias about public schools and the "school" model in general...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

www.hslda.com

Look up all the laws in your area, look up and visit some local home school groups, get on their sites and check out their 'social' calendar. Go to your states local home school convention and go to the seminars. If you can't go, look up your states convention and buy the tapes to listen to at home.

Pray. A lot.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Does he feel your daughter -- his WIFE -- lacks social skills? I'd point out to him that she managed to acquire enough ability to interact with others in order to meet, get to know, and marry him.


Well, shouldn't her daughter be able to present him with the pertinent information regarding the benefits of homeschooling herself? If she needs her mother to do this for her, maybe she shouldn't be homeschooling.

If I were you, I'd stay out of it. This is between your daughter and her husband. I was a homeschooler and I didn't much like my MIL trying to persuade us to put our daughter back in public school.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree with Lisa. 

They are the parents and married. They have to work out their child rearing between themselves.
Time to be a married couple and to be parents!

Stay out of it. You already made your parental choices. Let them make theirs.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

All very good points. In general I do keep out of their marriage. It's just that this is a topic so near and dear to my heart. lolol!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree with a few of the posters..have your daughter ask him what he likes about her and dislikes and whether she was harmed by homeschooling. I bet he will realize a lot of the qualities he fell in love with might have been encouraged by her closed education. I refer to closed as there is a lot of control in homeschooling not only posisitve but negative influences are enhanced or removed. Socialization in the schools now is violence, way too much emphasis on sexual activity and the schools themselves lacking the desire to clamp down. Schools are not allowed to teach morals but a lot of parents don't bother to teach them either!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My only comment to sil would be, "yep, homeschooled children don't get the right kind of socialization. Once you turn them loose on the world you never know what they will drag home." Then smile and wink at him. hopefully he catches on quick to sarcasm.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome!!! lololol!



Danaus29 said:


> My only comment to sil would be, "yep, homeschooled children don't get the right kind of socialization. Once you turn them loose on the world you never know what they will drag home." Then smile and wink at him. hopefully he catches on quick to sarcasm.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

i just came home from a great home schooling conference, the facilitator for the transitioning class had the perfect answer she was never able to use.... dont worry we can socialize them, we will just steal his/her shoes and stuff them in a locker once a week.... socialization at school are you kidding me, i have had enough of the herd mentality.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

So true! It broke my heart to read about the girl who killed herself because of bullying. :0(


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> the facilitator for the transitioning class had the perfect answer she was never able to use.... dont worry we can socialize them, we will just steal his/her shoes and stuff them in a locker once a week.... socialization at school are you kidding me, i have had enough of the herd mentality.


THIS IS AWESOME
I can't wait to use this!!


----------



## KS wife (Jan 1, 2008)

If he's a reader, try giving him a copy of 'Weapons of Mass Instruction,' by John Taylor Gatto.


----------

